# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Milli ülküler ve ülkü dışı meseleler

## ceydaaa

aada.jpgMilletlerin varlıklarında rol oynayan en büyük manevi güç, muhakkak ki, ülküleridir. Çünkü insanlar, bir ülkü etrafında toplandıkları zamandır ki, sadece kendi küçük meseleleri için yaşayan basit varlıklar olmaktan kurtulur ve o manevi hava içinde adeta devleşirler. Böyle bir manevi güçle silahlı insanlardan meydana gelen bir cemiyet, elbette ki, bundan yoksun cemiyetleri arka plana bırakacaktır.

Türk Milletini, tarihin en eski çağlarından beri, dünyanın en güçlü topluluğu halinde yaşatan, ülkü olmuştur. Soyumuzun Kızıl Elma diye adlandırdığı bu ülküye erişebilmek içindir ki, eski dünyanın üç kıtası üzerinde durmadan at koşturmuştur. Bu ruhla güçlenen, büyüyen, maddi ve manevi mutluluğa erişen ve başka cemiyetlere yüzyıllarca hükmeden Türk milletinin, yakın çağlarda kuvvetsiz, dağınık ve hepsinden de acı- tutsak hale gelmesinin sebepleri arasında ise, ülküsünü kaybetmiş olmasının rolü de vardır.

XX. Yüzyıl, milli ülkülerin çarpışmakta olduğu çağdır. O kadar ki, dünya coğrafyasının yeni varlıkları olan küçük devletler bile, kendi çaplarındaki ülküler ardında görülmektedirler. Milli varlıkların üzerinde tek dünya yaratmak davası şeklinde öne sürülen komünizm dahi, ele geçirdiği ülkelerde, hakim milletin milli davasının gizli silahı halini almaktadır. Kızıl ülkelerin birbirlerine karşı cephe almış olmalarının sebebi de, işte bu ırklar ve ülküler çarpışmasıdır.

Ülküsüz bir cemiyet, millet olmaktan çok, bir insanlar topluluğudur. Böyle cemiyetler, ülküsü olan milletlerin hırslarını, ister istemez, üzerlerine çekerler. Çünkü ülküsüz millet, kolay yutulur bir yemdir. Büyük davalar ardındaki, cemiyetler, göz koydukları yurtları ellerine geçirebilmek için, bundan dolayı, vatanın sahibi milleti ülküsünden koparma yoluna başvururlar.

Ancak unutulmamalıdır ki, günümüzün dünyasında, cemiyetlerin ülkülerinden koparılmaları açık bir şekilde değil, sinsice ve kurnazca yapılmaktadır. Milletin milli ülküsü, asıl mahiyetinin dışında ve cemiyet için zararlı ve tehlikeli bir fikirmiş gibi gösterilerek baltalanmakta, böylece, kütleler davadan uzak durmaya, hatta ona karşı olmaya zorlanmaktadır. Bir yandan bu yalan propaganda aralıksız devam ettirilirken, diğer taraftan da, milletin okumuşlarına ve bilhassa gençlerine, üçüncü, dördüncü derecedeki bir takım cemiyet meseleleri, büyük ve ana davalar şeklinde gösterilmeye çalışılmaktadır.

Bu oyunun ülkemizdeki şekli, önce, Türk Ülküsünün uydurma bir Turancılık ve ırkçılığa bağlanması yolundaki malum harekette görüldü. Dışardan sevk ve idare edilen propaganda, resmi, ağızlarla, devletin ve cemiyetin fikir yayma vasıtalarını da bu yolda kullanma imkanını elde edince, Türk Ülküsü, kendi vatanında sinsice hançerlenmiş oldu.

Böylece "kalplerden ve kafalardan sökülüp atılmaya çalışılan ve kısmen de sökülüp atılan ülkünün yerini, daha geri planlardaki meseleler ile başka cemiyetlerin kılık değiştirmiş davaları" almaya başladı.

Türk Ülküsünün, Türkiyeli okur-yazarlarının bir kısmı ile çeyrek aydınların kafalarında tehlikeli bir macera ve hatta bir emperyalizm (!!) hareketi olarak yer etmesi, işte bunun sonucudur. Son yılların, durmadan tekrarlanmak suretiyle, boş kafalara, cemiyet hayatının en mühim meselesi olarak kabul ettirdiği ekonomik ve sosyal sorunlar! tekerlemesindeki sosyal!in neyi dile getirmekte olduğu dahi pek düşünülmeden daha çok ekonomik! kelimesine saplanılmış, böylece bir cemiyette iktisattan, dolayısıyla paradan daha mühim bir mesele olmayacağı düşüncesi doğmuştur. Türkiyenin son yıllarda aşırı bir maddeciliğe sürüklenmesinde, bu propagandanın rolü büyüktür. Personel Kanununun ele alınması sıralarında, çeşitli meslek mensuplarının ve ailelerinin, başkalarından daha az para almış olmamak için sokaklara dökülmeleri, bu propagandanın bir bakıma hazin bir neticesi, bir bakıma da zaferidir.

Hayatta en mühim meselenin madde olduğuna inanan beyinler için, mana hareketleri ve bu arada ülkü, elbette ki, boş ve romantik bir kuruntu sayılacaktır. Okumuşların ve aydın sayılan kadrosunun çoğu bu yolla milli davalardan koparılan ve milli ülküyü aşırı, tehlikeli bir macera sayan cemiyetlerin, milli ülküler ardındaki devletler karşısında ne derece aciz, güçsüz ve zavallı kalacakları ise, artık meydandadır.

Türkün Milli Ülküsü, milletinin ortak vicdanında Kızıl Elma adı ile anılan ve yaşayan davadır. Bu dava, tarihte yüzyıllarca, tek devletin sınırları içinde, maddi ve manevi bakımlardan üstün ve mutlu bir cemiyet olarak yaşayan soyumuzun, gelecekte de, aynı mutlu seviyeye ulaşması ve erişmesidir. Türk Cemiyetinin daha aşağı derecelerdeki bütün davalarını ve meselelerini, bu milli ülkünün halesi içinde ele almak ve değerlendirmek şarttır.

----------

